# Arkansas trout trip Dec 2014



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Spent the last 3 weeks in north Arkansas chasing rainbows (and browns). Weather was a bit chilly with lows in the 20's and highs in the 40's. Hot spot this trip was the Spring river. Also spent 3 afternoons on the Norfork since they were running the generators in the mornings.

Best fly was a Y2K since the trout were in spawning mode. Also caught a few larger fish on a black woolly bugger. Lost 2 real pigs on this trip. First one was a Spring river rainbow that hit the woolly bugger in a deep shoal. Only had her on for a few seconds before the hook pulled, but got a good look at her and I would estimate around 24-25". Second on was a Norfork brown that I sight casted to with the Y2k. She finally took the fly after about a dozen drifts. Set the hook and she took off downstream and then the 6x tippet broke just above the fly. I think she was hooked inside the mouth and the tippet frayed on her teeth. She looked to be in the mid 20's also.

Here are a few pics;

Wife with a Norfork rainbow









Spring river rainbow









Spring river brown









Pretty little Norfork cutthroat









Another Spring river rainbow









Playing one on the Norfork


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome trip. I fished there in November 2013 and had a blast. Caught fish until my arm hurt.


----------

